# OFNA OB4 Manual Help



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone could help me find the manual for OFNA's OB4 electric 4-wd car. I purchased a couple of them, and it would be nice if I had some info on them. Thanks in advance for your help.

Dale


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Anybody?


----------

